# One big B&W image.



## gizmo2071 (Apr 26, 2007)

Another Tree Pano






Full details in a thread in Landscape Gallery.
I just wanted to get an image posted in the b&w gallery ​


----------



## loser101 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like it but i think it has a bit too much contrast.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 26, 2007)

Same thinking from me too. The colour version works perfectly 'as is', but this one needs to show a broader range of tones in the middle - a brilliantly realised shot though.

>;o))


----------



## Weaving Wax (Apr 26, 2007)

The only problem I have is it looks pixelated.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I was very happy with the colour image anyway.
But thought it would be nice to see the reacton to this contrasty image aswell 

It looks pixilated to you?
Looks perfectly clear for me. It wasn't even sharpened to it can't be that showing through.
I think it's just the stark contrast making the edges look sharper.


----------



## myopia (Apr 28, 2007)

way too harsh but nice crop.


----------

